# Wondering...



## Mike's06GTO (Mar 30, 2008)

Has anyone else noticed this. I have an 06 6spd. At times when under acceleration in third or fourth gear I get what I can only describe as a feeling that the car is skipping. The engine doesn't make any different sound like a misfire or a clutch slip, but the car seems to hesitate and then let go repeatedly and very quickly. The sensation never lasts long and if I go ahead and jam down on the pedal a little more it clears up. It never does it under low acceleration or high acceleration just in that middle ground, and only in third or fourth gear. I don't drive with T/C on unless it is raining so I doubt that it is the computer trying to get traction. Any suggestions?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

I have the same car as you, 06-M6 and I have never encountered that issue...Could it all be in you mind? If you are under warranty take her on in, can't hurt... Can't hurt much, I mean...


----------



## Mike's06GTO (Mar 30, 2008)

Could be in my head. My wife has never noticed it. I am taking it in next week. It needs an oil change and a good whatsover after our long trip.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You could have an OS2 sensor giving you an intermittent bad read at certain speeds.
Maybe a fuel pump thing.

Do you mean you never drive with the TC off?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

it could be your clutch too....


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I never noticed anything like that, just alot of popping for a stock exhaust.

Hey svede1212 thats probably the best avatar pic Ive seen on this forum! nice job


----------



## Mike's06GTO (Mar 30, 2008)

No, what I mean is that I drive with the T/C off. When it rains I turn the T/C on.


----------



## Mike's06GTO (Mar 30, 2008)

I thought that if it were the clutch I would feel it in all the gears especially the first two where the torque is the highest.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Mike's06GTO said:


> No, what I mean is that I drive with the T/C off. When it rains I turn the T/C on.


The Traction Control is on all the time. Why would you turn the TC off every time you drive except in the rain? :confused


----------



## Mike's06GTO (Mar 30, 2008)

No good answer to that question judge, other than I've got it in my head that I get slightly better gas mileage with the T/C off. Technically I doubt that it makes any difference at all. So the root of my driving with the T/C off most likely stems from a Tim Allen line of reasoning. AGH!!! AGH!!! AGH!!!. lol.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Try driving the car with the TC on. Maybe the constant TC off is part of the problem? I don't know. Leave the TC on and if the problem leaves, then you know what it was.

Tim Allen is a comedian. I wouldn't apply any of his shows car logic to real life, he's a buffoon. 

I'd drive the car the way it was meant to be driven I think you'll find less things going wrong down the road. 

Disengaging the TC you are bypassing a safety feature.

Here is a snippet I am sure you may already be aware of:

*Use of traction control*

* In road cars: Traction control has traditionally been a safety feature in high-performance cars, which would otherwise need very sensitive throttle input to keep them from spinning the driven wheels when accelerating, especially in wet, icy or snowy conditions. In recent years, traction control systems have become widely available in non-performance cars, minivans, and light trucks.
* In race cars: Traction control is used as a performance enhancement, allowing maximum traction under acceleration without wheel spin. When accelerating out of turn, it keeps the tires at the optimum slip ratio.


----------



## Mike's06GTO (Mar 30, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Try driving the car with the TC on. Maybe the constant TC off is part of the problem? I don't know. Leave the TC on and if the problem leaves, then you know what it was.
> 
> Tim Allen is a comedian. I wouldn't apply any of his shows car logic to real life, he's a buffoon.
> 
> ...


 Judge, do you even have a sense of humor?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Mike's06GTO said:


> Judge, do you even have a sense of humor?


More than you know..... Oh yea..... More than you know.:willy:

Sorry if I came off a little stiff. 

"AGH!!! AGH!!! AGH!!!"


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I ran into Tim allen at a gas station, he was filling up his ford GT.. hes not as respectful as you'd think. Maybe because I'm young? then again considering his shows and movies... most of his fans must be children. Sorry for stealing the post and steering into a completely different direction. YOU STARTED IT!


----------



## Stevo (May 11, 2008)

Traction control off is for having fun and burning rubber.


----------



## Mike's06GTO (Mar 30, 2008)

Aramz06 said:


> I ran into Tim allen at a gas station, he was filling up his ford GT.. hes not as respectful as you'd think. Maybe because I'm young? then again considering his shows and movies... most of his fans must be children. Sorry for stealing the post and steering into a completely different direction. YOU STARTED IT!


My understanding is that most famous people are rude. I probably would be rude if people I had never met kept coming up to me acting as if they knew who I was. Then again they chose to be famous. Being famous kinda negates your right to privacy, to a degree when in public.

Hey Tim, smile and be polite whether you feel like it or not. It's just good buisness


----------



## Mike's06GTO (Mar 30, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> More than you know..... Oh yea..... More than you know.:willy:
> 
> Sorry if I came off a little stiff.
> 
> "AGH!!! AGH!!! AGH!!!"


It's all good. arty:


----------



## Mike's06GTO (Mar 30, 2008)

Stevo said:


> Traction control off is for having fun and burning rubber.


I get a charge out of being able to bark the tires goin into 4th gear. How many cars are out there, bone stock, and under 35 G's that can do that? 
:cool


----------



## Mike's06GTO (Mar 30, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> More than you know..... Oh yea..... More than you know.:willy:
> 
> Sorry if I came off a little stiff.
> 
> "AGH!!! AGH!!! AGH!!!"


Judge, I haven't taken it in yet to let the tech take a look at my problem. I've been sick all week and have even missed two days of work. I most likely won't get it to the shop until this coming Friday. I'll post and let you guys know what they said.


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

Mike's06GTO said:


> I get a charge out of being able to bark the tires goin into 4th gear. How many cars are out there, bone stock, and under 35 G's that can do that?
> :cool


not many.... I love that fact about these cars..... the only other car that I saw that I really was like damn!!! was at the track..... it was an 04 or so mach 1 mustang. Im guessing it was slightly modded but it chirped the tires all the way almost to 5th i believe. Every shift I heard loud tire chirp


----------



## fiacovo (Dec 12, 2007)

Why would you drive the car with the tration control on. That defeats the whole purpose of having a goat. You don't get the full thrust of the car with the t/c on.


GTO JUDGE said:


> The Traction Control is on all the time. Why would you turn the TC off every time you drive except in the rain? :confused


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

fiacovo said:


> Why would you drive the car with the tration control on. That defeats the whole purpose of having a goat. You don't get the full thrust of the car with the t/c on.


You're kidding me right? The traction control is a safety feature. Why do you think it is always on the "on" position? 

*Use of traction control*

* * In road cars: Traction control has traditionally been a safety feature in high-performance cars, which would otherwise need very sensitive throttle input to keep them from spinning the driven wheels when accelerating, especially in wet, icy or snowy conditions. In recent years, traction control systems have become widely available in non-performance cars, minivans, and light trucks.
* In race cars: Traction control is used as a performance enhancement, allowing maximum traction under acceleration without wheel spin. When accelerating out of turn, it keeps the tyres at the optimum slip ratio.*

Turning it off periodically to have some fun to get "full thrust" of the car is one thing. Driving it around all the time just to get "full thrust" at your beckon call defeats the purpose of having it in the first place is another. Remember that the next time you get on it in the rain and find you forgot you have it off, and have to have your car peeled off a guard rail or a tree removed from the engine bay. 

Of all the wrecked GTOs I have seen pics of I wonder how many of them had the TC off.


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

Mike's06GTO said:


> Has anyone else noticed this. I have an 06 6spd. At times when under acceleration in third or fourth gear I get what I can only describe as a feeling that the car is skipping.  The engine doesn't make any different sound like a misfire or a clutch slip, but the car seems to hesitate and then let go repeatedly and very quickly. The sensation never lasts long and if I go ahead and jam down on the pedal a little more it clears up. It never does it under low acceleration or high acceleration just in that middle ground, and only in third or fourth gear. I don't drive with T/C on unless it is raining so I doubt that it is the computer trying to get traction. Any suggestions?


Hi All:

I'm a bit late to this thread, but FWIW I have experienced (and I am currently experiencing) exactly the same thing, but in 1st and 2nd. I have the same car as you and I've noticed this happening mostly when I'm in just starting off in 1st. If I get the revs too high (3000 should do it) and then ease the clutch in too much, my car starts "skipping". At first I thought it was psychological and that I was overreacting unconsciously by letting the clutch in and out to try and control it, but I've figured out that even if I "dump" the clutch (not too hard) the same thing happens when the clutch is fully engaged.

On the note of T/C. I have been driving without it for the last week to get myself used to not having it on for autocrossing. I have found that I have much better feel and control of the car overall for launching and cornering (and launch cornering). I go a lot easier on the throttle now, and it is a lot easier to spin the wheels, but the biggest difference is that I *know* where the limit is. With T/C on, it's hard to know because the computer takes over and starts controlling the engine. I'm not saying it's safer (especially not in snow or on ice), but I feel without T/C I can control wheelspin a lot better (especially when cornering). Just my two cents worth 

Cheers,

HSV.


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> You're kidding me right? The traction control is a safety feature. Why do you think it is always on the "on" position?
> 
> *Use of traction control*
> 
> ...


I should also mention that I treat my car with a lot of respect (and a healthy dose of fear). It *never* ceases to amaze me how easy it is to get our goats sideways and also how easy it is to get up to speed. These cars can be deadly if not treated with respect and absolutely you should be using T/C in the rain/snow/ice (even then things can get dicey if you're not easy on the gas).

My previous post was not to dispute this. But this was the first week I have had T/C off since I got my goat and I was surprised at what a difference it made driving (after I got used to not having it on).

On another note, it may just be my car, but I have noticed that T/C is almost useless when accelerating into a turn. I can kick the rear end out as much as I want (I don't do it often and only in areas that I know it is safe to do so) with T/C on. I thought my T/C wasn't really working until the first time after I took it off.

Cheers,

HSV.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

when testing for the clutch holding, a 4th gear stomp on the freeway is the best way to tell if it's skipping. that's why i think it's the clutch. when my Spec 3+ started going out the 4th gear, freeway romp confirmed it. unless you have big, sticky tires and can log your RPM vs speed you probably wouldn't feel it in the low gears. if it's a stock clutch it's almost a given


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

PS, i have a TC inverter that turns my TC off on start up. if you are used to RWD and have experience you don't need it. when you feel the car getting loose you take your foot off the gas. that simple. the car will snap back into line. guys losing it aren't doing that. 40+ years experience


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> You're kidding me right? The traction control is a safety feature. Why do you think it is always on the "on" position?
> 
> *Use of traction control*
> 
> ...


LOL did'nt we already go through this in another recent post vic?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Yes we did this is an old topic bought back to life....... Noobies and or others who don't quite understand the function or ramifications of not using T/C post up how using the TC limits their "fun." Even fun has it's limitations. So for those who are new to the world of this function and not quite sure what can happen with the T/C disengaged well...... I've read more than one post from people who "lost it" horsing around or underestimating the power, in particular, younger drivers.


----------



## hsv (Jun 11, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> when testing for the clutch holding, a 4th gear stomp on the freeway is the best way to tell if it's skipping. that's why i think it's the clutch. when my Spec 3+ started going out the 4th gear, freeway romp confirmed it. unless you have big, sticky tires and can log your RPM vs speed you probably wouldn't feel it in the low gears. if it's a stock clutch it's almost a given


Thanks Svede:

I'll check it out.

Cheers,

HSV.


----------

